# Your website is trying to install a fake flashplayer?



## aug (Aug 21, 2011)

Your website is trying to install flashplayer by saying mine is out of date. My flashplayer is not. It's sending me to a dropbox website to install something. bad, bad, bad.

an advertiser?


----------



## aug (Aug 21, 2011)

Here is the popup message:



> Page can not be displayed!
> 
> Please Update Video Player to the latest version



when press ok, then bounces me to a fake flashplayer update page.


----------



## 3putt (Dec 3, 2012)

aug said:


> Here is the popup message:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sounds like you might have a malware problem. Download and run this utility and see if it helps.

Malwarebytes Anti-Malware - Free download and software reviews - CNET Download.com


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

Agreed. We do not run anything like this on the forum. As 3putt said you might have some Mal ware on your computer. Run the scan on the site linked in 3putts post and it should find what is causing the issue on your computer for you. 

~ dm, community support


----------



## aug (Aug 21, 2011)

Thanks. I'll check it out.


----------



## FrenchFry (Oct 10, 2011)

Whoa!

I'm at work. I saw an Advertisement at the bottom of the page that was a video commercial. 

If I see it again, I will screencap it--but that is what I believe is trying to install on your computer. Apparently the permissions are more lax here than my house.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

3putt, I have Malwarebytes on my computer and I had the same thing happen to me. Malwarebytes says there is nothing on my computer. Maybe it's another site that is doing it, or maybe multiple sites. But it's not something that Malwarebytes, or any other scan I have done, is finding.


----------



## 3putt (Dec 3, 2012)

Maricha75 said:


> 3putt, I have Malwarebytes on my computer and I had the same thing happen to me. Malwarebytes says there is nothing on my computer. Maybe it's another site that is doing it, or maybe multiple sites. But it's not something that Malwarebytes, or any other scan I have done, is finding.


I have the premium version myself but I haven't seen anything like being described. No telling what that rascal is.

I'm also running Adblock. Wonder if that might be why I'm not seeing it?


----------



## aug (Aug 21, 2011)

My scan with malwarebytes and others found nothing.

I'm always suspicious of popups asking to install things. 

This particular one came up with an Adobe lookalike webpage and then redirected me to dropbox - not the usual adobe site.

I haven't seen it again since I last posted here.


----------



## 3putt (Dec 3, 2012)

aug said:


> My scan with malwarebytes and others found nothing.
> 
> I'm always suspicious of popups asking to install things.
> 
> ...


See if whatever browser you use has an Adblock add-on you can install if it pops up again. But since a couple of others have reported the same issue, there just may be another site problem.


----------



## 3putt (Dec 3, 2012)

Aug, are you using a router by chance?


----------



## aug (Aug 21, 2011)

yes to router

latest ff


----------



## 3putt (Dec 3, 2012)

aug said:


> yes to router
> 
> latest ff


You may have to hard reset your router, but I would try shutting it down first for a couple of minutes and see if that helps. Routers and modems have been known to get little gremlins in them as well and cause this kind of activity. It's not common, but it does happen from time to time.

FYI, I'm just throwing out possibilities I know of. I'm no expert on this, just have had this happen to me elsewhere.


----------



## Cosmos (May 4, 2012)

Since I installed Adblock Plus on my PC I don't get any ads or any weird messages like the one you describe, OP.

https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/adblock-plus/


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

Can someone get a screen shot for me please. I want to see how is shows up on the site. 

HB


----------



## ocotillo (Oct 17, 2011)

This is not a malware problem. I run behind a full blown Microsoft Forefront server with a corporate edition of Sophos and have seen this myself. 

Malicious updates to Firefox, Flash and "Your video player" are currently the rage on the internet and they're being served from compromised ad servers. 

A good ad blocker will spare you from most of this.


----------



## Sanity (Mar 7, 2011)

Yungster said:


> Agreed. We do not run anything like this on the forum. As 3putt said you might have some Mal ware on your computer. Run the scan on the site linked in 3putts post and it should find what is causing the issue on your computer for you.
> 
> ~ dm, community support


Not sure about his system but I routinely seen banner ads on your site that promote scamware and malware. I know better to not click on the banners since I'm in IT but many folks out there will click on "Download here" on some random banner and then the fun starts.


----------



## Sanity (Mar 7, 2011)

Cosmos said:


> Since I installed Adblock Plus on my PC I don't get any ads or any weird messages like the one you describe, OP.
> 
> https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/adblock-plus/


Don't mean to cause a stink but this website and many other forums out there survive on these ads and if people install ad blockers it basically kills revenue. A better option would be to contact the site owner and have him contact the ad server and get to the bottom of this. Annoying pops up are one thing, exposing people with scamware has a cost to it.


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

Hello, 

If this hap[pens again, could you please provide us with a screenshot of the message and the URL of the site it leads you to? Or just the screenshot is fine.

~Km, community support


----------

